
Treasury Designates China as a Currency Manipulator - busymom0
https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm751
======
mtmail
duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20619715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20619715)

